# migraines...



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

suggestions? Ouch.


----------



## Atoman (Dec 24, 2013)

first, is it a really bad headache or a migraine? Do you know the difference? 

Hmmm...that sounds kind of snotty, I don't mean it that way. I'm just trying to make sure any advice I give would be relevant. The causes and treatment are not the same; they do have some overlap but some things are opposites. For instance, aspirin made my migraines worse.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

Feverfew. But you have to take it prior to the onset of pain when you are just getting the "aura".


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

When I had "migraines", mine were "cluster migraines"...meaning a full week of pain on one side of my head, then a full week of pain on the other side of my head, then a full week of pain on both sides & top of my head. This left me with only about 7 days out of each month when I was pain free...from around 6 yrs old into my 50's. Thus, I can only speak to this type of "migraine".

You must first determine what type of migrain you have; and only a good doctor can tell you that. (Do not just start taking a lot of pain meds. I did that most of my life and winded up at Mayo Clinic needing a transplant because the aspirin dried my bones and slaughtered platelets.)

One of the best things you could do is to make yourself a list of everything you eat and drink during the days and at what times you do so. Soon you will be connecting certain foods with your "migraine". This will tell you what foods to avoid.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I have read that some people are having great success with magnesium oil (magnesium citrate and water). You can either buy it already mixed or make your own with magnesium citrate crystals and distilled water.

I had a headache this morning (not migraine) and tried magnesium oil and it helped. I bought it to see if it would help lower my BP.


----------



## Esprit (Dec 17, 2011)

Weather changes and certain foods are triggers for me. You have to watch some of those frozen foods- like wings or meatballs etc. There's a store chain here in Canada (that I won't mention) that sells only frozen foods and no matter what I eat from them exactly 4 hours later I have a "level 9" migraine that lasts about 12 hours. I've yet to find a cure when I get one.


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

Figuring out, and avoiding, your triggers is important. Mine have mostly to do with not enough sleep and bright lights in my eyes. Barometric pressure changes also....can't avoid those though. If I feel an aura coming on taking a couple of ibuprofen and staying in a dim area can head it off, but if that doesn't work I just have to tough it out.

Hope yours get better!


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

have one this morning just took 2 Excedrin migraine pills done deal


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

When I was in the third grade I almost failed because of missing so much school due to migraine.The doctor said i would eventually grow out of them,which I did.I have only had one since 1980.
Mine were always EXACTLY the same.Terrible sharp pain over my right eye that migrated to the top and back of my skull.I could not tolerate ANY noise or light!Pulling your hair out or banging your head against a wall was the only relief. The pressure of your head hitting the wall relieved the pain for a split second and felt so good.
The only way to make it go away was to take the prescription darvon,cover your eyes with a cold wet wash rag and be in a totally dark room with on sound.Eventually I would fall asleep because of the darvon. EVERY time I had exactly the same dream.In the dream I saw nothing but white and heard a distant laugh.The white got closer and closer and the laugh turned into multiple,evil laughter. Eventually I could see the "white" was a bed sheet and there were hands covering the entire edges stretching it tight.It kept getting closer and the evil laughter kept getting louder. I would be in a total panic but could do nothing about it.As it got close i could see a button in the middle of the sheet.When it got extremely close,a hand came into view reaching for the button. As the finger for this hand touched the button,the panic stopped,the evil laughter stopped,and I scared myself awake,no longer having the headache.
This happened exactly the same for years. Early on I was having 4-5 a week and the slowly decreased thru my teens and ended in my thirties.

Wade


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Interesting dream Wade. If interested in its interpretation, simply take a journal and be a voice for each and every part of that dream, letting each say whatever it wants. Write down everything. Every part of that dream is a part of you; and you will be surprised at what you learn about yourself; and it will all eventually make sense.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

motdaugrnds said:


> Interesting dream Wade. If interested in its interpretation, simply take a journal and be a voice for each and every part of that dream, letting each say whatever it wants. Write down everything. Every part of that dream is a part of you; and you will be surprised at what you learn about yourself; and it will all eventually make sense.


Thanks but I'll pass. I'm not sure I want to know myself that well! Sometimes I don't even like myself that much now with what little I do know about me! LOL !

Wade


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I used to have migraines regularly. Twelve years ago, I was renewing my eyeglass prescription and since my work was all done via the computer, I decided to have my glasses treated. In addition, I asked for the darkest tint. I stopped having migraines regularly, in fact, now only once every few years. Yes, I wear dark sunglasses all year around and only wear clear ones at night.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

I found that food preservatives caused mine. In addition to the obvious, avoiding food preservatives, if I feel any kind of headache coming on (migraine, sinus, etc.), I put a few drops of peppermint oil on the nerve center on the back of my head/neck and on both temples. I rub the temples with circular motions. It helps me.....


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

While in Vietnam we were at the px one day and ended up getting penned down by a sniper for 6 hours. I was isolated from my team and this brought on a migraine. Some old ladies found me almost passed out and drug me in under cover.About 6 of them put something on my neck and started pinching my neck muscles all around. It left what looked like hickies all around my neck but it got rid of the migraine. 

Wade


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

I have found peppermint essential oil rubbed on my forehead, temples and neck work better than anything I have tried and usually knocks a migraine out in about 10 minutes.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2015)

FarmChix said:


> I found that food preservatives caused mine. In addition to the obvious, avoiding food preservatives, if I feel any kind of headache coming on (migraine, sinus, etc.), I put a few drops of peppermint oil on the nerve center on the back of my head/neck and on both temples. I rub the temples with circular motions. It helps me.....


 My last one was last week. Food preservatives, high salt and lack of sleep are some of my triggers. It was a migraine, anyone that has them knows what they are and can feel them coming. Mine are not frequent anymore, usually 1 per year now. I had driven two 12 hour night trips a few days apart. 

This one was so bad I couldn't even think of my own remedy. For me, a tsp or two of raw honey usually works in a few hours. I have also drank a glass of celery juice or red grapes every couple of hours that has worked for me. Medicine does not reliably work for me. Sometimes it made the pain worse.

After my migraine was almost gone I remembered the honey and had some anyway.


----------



## MaxBlast (Dec 17, 2012)

I stopped 2 people's migraines in 1 hour with 100 mg of Dilantin + MSM-Sulfur (in a small amount of water as it does not mix well). One person had them for 3 days , the other for weeks..

MSM-Sulfur is a mineral.. that is in every cell membrane .. it allows you to detox. It allows water and oxygen to transfer between the cell walls.. you can order it in 1-2-4 & 5 lb buckets on Amazon.. take 1 teaspoon 1-2 x a day.. in small amount of water.. helps pain.. given to race horses before and after races.. a horse picture is on the bucket. 

Google Migraine + Nutritional Deficiencies.. and Migraine + Natural Cures. 

B12, B6, etc.. are listed.. I suggest making Magnesium Bicarbonate Water.. yourself and drinking 1/3 bottle a day without food.. plus take Epsom Salt baths.. 2+ cups for 35-40 minutes.. it is magnesium too... you are deficient in minerals.. everyone is.. you have symptoms... not an illness. Try minerals from motherearthlabs.com


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

MaxBlast that is great information. I've discovered thru the years I do have a chemical imbalance and magnesium is one of the minerals lacking. Am going to see if I can find that "Magnesium Bicarbonate" drink locally.


----------



## MaxBlast (Dec 17, 2012)

Magnesium Bicarbonate Water is HOMEMADE ! 

1 liter of carbonated soda water + 3 tablespoons of plain Milk of Magnesium.. Shake and let it settle twice.. Keep it cold.. 

= 1,500 mg of Magnesium.. you require about 500 mg a day.. If you sweat, (any farmers sweat?) or urinate, you lose Magnesium, Potassium and Sodium. 

Drink 1/3 at least a day.. without food. I drink it 3 times a day .. and when I work in the heat some days I'll consumer 3/4 of a bottle. 

The reason Epsom Salt Baths work so good is it is Magnesium too. It is like getting an IV of Mag via the skin, some say. 

Magnesium is in green plants.. grass, etc.. It is involved in 300 body functions.. Google and read about Magnesium + Health Benefits. 

Most pills are poorly absorbed.. but you absorb this @50%.. vs 5% of Mag Oxide pills, the most popular form..as it is the cheapest... for a reason.


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

Mine are usually caused by lights. I've found that changing screen brightness, changing our indoor lighting, and wearing sunglasses very helpful in preventing many of them.

I haven',t done a lot of alternate treatments. But, I have pain and anti-nausea rx meds, and I have found that sometimes I only need the anti-nausea meds and can manage without the pain meds. Darkness, quiet and cool rags on my face, head, neck help too. And, if I can't nip it in the tush quickly, often I just have to go to sleep for awhile to try and get it to pass.

It really has helped me to learn how I feel as soon as it starts because at least then if I take the meds right away, I don't need as much later. If it gets going to far and I don't have my meds, I usually end up with a longer lasting problem and have to take more meds for longer to get back on track.

Occassionally I take meds before any pain starts if I know the pain is going to kick up and I can't avoid the activity that will cause it


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

when I hit menopause I seem to have traded the occasional (but quite severe) migraine for hot flashes- not sure which is worse!

As an aside, I've recently been implementing the mag water, I think it is helping the Lyme symptoms.


----------



## MaxBlast (Dec 17, 2012)

motdaugrnds said:


> MaxBlast that is great information. I've discovered thru the years I do have a chemical imbalance and magnesium is one of the minerals lacking. Am going to see if I can find that "Magnesium Bicarbonate" drink locally.



Frankly I think everyone has Nutritional Deficiencies.. Especially of Minerals.. The soils is depleted.. and FARMERS are not REmineralizing the Soil. Processed foods lack them also.. 

Essential Minerals start with Magnesium, MSM-Sulfur, Iodine, Selenium, etc.. Vitamins don't work without Minerals.. 

Neither Vitamins or Minerals work without Systemic Enzymes.. your body makes them abundantly until you are 27.. and they drop like a Rock.. They speed healing, reduce inflammation and lower blood pressure naturally.. 

Search the internet for all this.. It is Eye Opening.. 

Processed Food with vitamins and minerals added.. do not add the entire range.. or high enough doses !

"Think" people.. you are slowly deceived.. and suffer from it physically.


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

FarmChix said:


> I found that food preservatives caused mine. In addition to the obvious, avoiding food preservatives, if I feel any kind of headache coming on (migraine, sinus, etc.), I put a few drops of peppermint oil on the nerve center on the back of my head/neck and on both temples. I rub the temples with circular motions. It helps me.....


Peppermint oil really helps, I used to be able to get it in a roller tube and it worked as good if not better than prescription meds.


----------



## deb_rn (Apr 16, 2010)

There is a lot of information now about gluten being a major contributor as well. Since we've had to go gluten free... lots of ailments are less bothersome!

Debbie


----------

